# Best Ambulance Company to work for in So. Cal



## jw213 (Aug 1, 2015)

I was just wondering which ambulance company would be the best to work for in the Southern California area. I applied to a PRN(which was my first choice), and they are currently having a hiring freeze. So I was wondering what other companies people can recommend where they treat employees well, have good benefits, and will have a great experience working the EMS field. I'm curious in what eveyone has to say so please feel free to vent or rant on about your experiences with different companies.


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 1, 2015)

jw213 said:


> I was just wondering which ambulance company would be the best to work for in the Southern California area. I applied to a PRN(which was my first choice), and they are currently having a hiring freeze. So I was wondering what other companies people can recommend where they treat employees well, have good benefits, and will have a great experience working the EMS field. I'm curious in what eveyone has to say so please feel free to vent or rant on about your experiences with different companies.


Can't go wrong with the big boys.
AMR, Bowers (soon to be amr ownd), CARE, HALL, Mccormick, Schaefer


----------



## Mufasa556 (Aug 2, 2015)

Care or Bowers are your best bet.


----------



## Jn1232th (Aug 2, 2015)

Care has all of contracts other than laguna bebeachsan Clements, Huntington beach, brea and placentia ( maybe few more too) I currently work at doctors. Care took are south oc contracts:/ but we still got primary backup for SanClemente and we do 911 for Laguna beach Still


----------



## Jn1232th (Aug 2, 2015)

I personally will choose McCormick....I love the cities they cover but you have to be 21 or older at time of hire


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 2, 2015)

Hall in bakersfield. Only 90 minutes from LA city


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 3, 2015)

TRSpeed said:


> Hall in bakersfield. Only 90 minutes from LA city



The grass truly is greener on the other side.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Aug 3, 2015)

Go to Bakersfield and work for Hall. You'll be laughing at the idea of people fretting over which LA IFT company will give them the best experience.
Oddly, there's not much grass there and most of it's dead.


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 3, 2015)

Get your medic paid for and get paid ft salary during the whole course,clinicals and internship


----------



## Acej10 (Aug 5, 2015)

Any opions on liberty?


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Aug 5, 2015)

Acej10 said:


> Any opions on liberty?


Can we make a new forum rule that you have to specify the city of the company you're asking about when there's multiple of the same name in the state. 
Which Liberty?


----------



## Acej10 (Aug 5, 2015)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Can we make a new forum rule that you have to specify the city of the company you're asking about when there's multiple of the same name in the state.
> Which Liberty?


Liberty ambulance socal, LA


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Aug 6, 2015)

Acej10 said:


> Any opions on liberty?


http://emtlife.com/threads/liberty-ambulance-los-angeles-county.21851/

http://emtlife.com/threads/liberty-ambulance.39955/

http://emtlife.com/threads/liberty-ambulance-la-posts.35047/

http://emtlife.com/threads/schaefer-vs-liberty-ambulance-los-angeles.35213/

http://emtlife.com/threads/premier-vs-liberty-ambulance.41899/

http://emtlife.com/threads/pay-rate-for-liberty-ambulance-ca.40098/

I'm gonna let you in on a little secret. I typed into google "emtlife Liberty" and there were plenty of more threads I didn't include.
My opinion on Liberty LA? Another ****ty IFT company in La. What has everyone here told you to do?
Wait wait! I got it for you, just to make it easier. 


gonefishing said:


> Can't go wrong with the big boys.
> AMR, Bowers (soon to be amr ownd), CARE, HALL, Mccormick, Schaefer





justin1232 said:


> I personally will choose McCormick....I love the cities they cover but you have to be 21 or older at time of hire






TRSpeed said:


> Hall in bakersfield. Only 90 minutes from LA city





Mufasa556 said:


> Care or Bowers are your best bet.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Aug 6, 2015)

Everyone I knew that worked there jumped from there like it was a sinking ship so my info is dated.

It's your run of the mill company. The real bad management left. I've heard the new management isn't great. They don't really do 911 for Downey. They're back up, but something like 5th on list. Fire only calls them consistently since they're based in the city.  They use a registry for CCT nurses. Heard they really only offer 8 hour shifts.

If you're just starting out and need a job, or need a interim gig, go for it, but Bowers has multiple openings. With the new merger with AMR, there may be a whole lot oppurtunities to take advantage of in the near future.


----------



## Acej10 (Aug 6, 2015)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> http://emtlife.com/threads/liberty-ambulance-los-angeles-county.21851/
> 
> http://emtlife.com/threads/liberty-ambulance.39955/
> 
> ...


Lol! Thanks. Point made


----------



## jw213 (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks for all your recommendations everyone I did some research and applied to the companies that you guys have suggested. I just got back home from a interview with Bowers and it went great, and they would like me to start so someone from HR will be contacting me tomorrow. I also have a opportunity to have a interview with AMR tomorrow as well, but that is assuming that I pass both the written and skills test which honestly kinda sucks, but whatever just gotta suck it up and pass lol. So I will make my decision based on which company pays the best, has best benefits,and has opts for advancing my career. Thank you guys again for all your input it really means a lot to me, and I am grateful for all your replies.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats. It's a good place to start. 

I wouldn't worry about choosing one over the other, since AMR just bought out RM who owns Bowers. In a few months time  they'll be the same company. 

How Envision/AMR will implement the merger remains to be seen. Will they come in and rebrand everyone AMR? Or, will they keep the the company names in place for name recognition? We can only speculate, but I'm eager to find out.


----------



## jw213 (Aug 8, 2015)

Quick update for a phone call yesterday from the HR department from Bowers and was hired. For anyone wondering what the starting pay is for EMT full time at Bowers it's $10.58 per for 8/10 hour shifts and $9.30 per hour for 12 hour shifts, but luckily since I have little more certs and training I got slightly higher wage, but not by much at all. As for AMR I took the written test on friday, and passed with flying colors so no problem there thx christ lol, but now they want me to come back and take the skills test in a few weeks in Santa Clarita, and assuming I pass that I will get the interview. So right now my plan is to work for Bowers for the time being to get my feet wet, and take the skills test/interview as I continue working for Bowers. If I get the job at AMR and the pay is better than I will leave Bowers for AMR.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 8, 2015)

AMR is currently in the process of acquiring Bowers so I would wait and see what happens... you may be working at AMR in just a couple months 

Edit: Why look at LA when theres people here telling you that Hall Ambulance (Kern Co.) is pretty much a diamond in a goats arse. Im going back to my first post on this thread saying that _the grass truly is greener on the other side_.


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 8, 2015)

Hall ambulance Emts step 1 for a 8/10 is almost $15 damn. It sucks down there in LA.


----------



## jw213 (Aug 8, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> AMR is currently in the process of acquiring Bowers so I would wait and see what happens... you may be working at AMR in just a couple months
> 
> Edit: Why look at LA when theres people here telling you that Hall Ambulance (Kern Co.) is pretty much a diamond in a goats arse. Im going back to my first post on this thread saying that _the grass truly is greener on the other side_.


I was thinking about Hall ambulance also, but it's 2 hours away from LA and Bakersfield is pretty far.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 8, 2015)

jw213 said:


> I was thinking about Hall ambulance also, but it's 2 hours away from LA and Bakersfield is pretty far.



I commuted 300 miles (5 hours) last year for a 72 hr shift. Im not to educated on Hall but I believe they work a rotating Kelly schedule XoXoXoooo I believe thats what they work. If I'm wrong I'm sure someone will correct me.


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 8, 2015)

We have a ton of different shifts people can bid on. 

5 8hr shifts

4 10hr shifts (first and back half?

3/4 12 hr shifts (first, back , school schedule , and everyone weekend on/off schedule)

24hr XoXoXoXoooo (then when you come back it's 6 off instead of 4)
        XoXoXoXoooooo

48hr XXOOXXOOXXOOOOOOOO (8 days off)


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 8, 2015)

When I interviewed at Hall something like 2 years ago, they said as a new EMT they only had the 3/4 12 hr shifts (I think it was Sun,M,T, e.o. W and vice versa?). Now I can't remember specifically if that was because that was the only openings available at the time, or if all new EMTs get that schedule and whichever case it's probably changed since then lol.

A little closer to LA if you're unable to move/commute to Bakersfield, my department, Glendale Fire we will almost guaranteed have an EMT Ambulance Operator application period opening up in the next few weeksor month or so. Starting pay is about 13/hr, 100% 911, in station response, transport all ALS/BLS calls (unlike some other AO programs with a mix of fire medic ALS and AO BLS ambulances, all our ambulances are AOs with the medics on the engine so you won't get cancelled just cuz it's a non routine call lol) Granted they mirror the application process to that of the FFs so it won't be apply, tedt, interview and start all in one month, more like ~9-12 so def take Bowers/AMR/ whoever tou want in the meantime


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 8, 2015)

What are the schedules like for GFD


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 8, 2015)

3 platoons (shifts) on a Kelly schedule, 1 on, 1 off, 1 on, 1 off, 1 on, 4 off (XOXOXOOOO). 4 of our 6 ambulances are 24 hours (officially 0730-0730, unofficially shift change typically happens closer to 0630-0645 in reality). The other 2 ambulances are 12 hour shifts, both 0730-1930, otherwise same schedule. Overtime is readily available, paid as time and a half after 40 hours in the week. Entry level is 13/hr, I'm at 15/hr after a little over a year there now.


----------



## jw213 (Aug 8, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> When I interviewed at Hall something like 2 years ago, they said as a new EMT they only had the 3/4 12 hr shifts (I think it was Sun,M,T, e.o. W and vice versa?). Now I can't remember specifically if that was because that was the only openings available at the time, or if all new EMTs get that schedule and whichever case it's probably changed since then lol.
> 
> A little closer to LA if you're unable to move/commute to Bakersfield, my department, Glendale Fire we will almost guaranteed have an EMT Ambulance Operator application period opening up in the next few weeksor month or so. Starting pay is about 13/hr, 100% 911, in station response, transport all ALS/BLS calls (unlike some other AO programs with a mix of fire medic ALS and AO BLS ambulances, all our ambulances are AOs with the medics on the engine so you won't get cancelled just cuz it's a non routine call lol) Granted they mirror the application process to that of the FFs so it won't be apply, tedt, interview and start all in one month, more like ~9-12 so def take Bowers/AMR/ whoever tou want in the meantime


O ya Glendale gonna have a opening soon nice I wanted to apply last time they had a opening but I wasnt certified at that time, but now I'm gonna apply and try to get that job. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 8, 2015)

Nice. 13 start on a 24 is not too bad. That's more than what san bernardino county AO PARAMEDICS are paid. They are 11.96 to 13,xx


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 8, 2015)

Man I missed the SBCo AO applications by a couple days...


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 8, 2015)

You wouldn't want that. Emt pay is even less


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 8, 2015)

I would double dip between AMR part time (REMS) and county AO.


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 9, 2015)

TRSpeed said:


> Hall ambulance Emts step 1 for a 8/10 is almost $15 damn. It sucks down there in LA.


This is way better than Rural Metro IFT up here in the Bay Area was going to pay me.  My starting pay was $11.75 ;(


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 9, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> This is way better than Rural Metro IFT up here in the Bay Area was going to pay me.  My starting pay was $11.75 ;(


Which part? Most of RM up there is union and you have emts earning $18 and over.


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 9, 2015)

gonefishing said:


> Which part? Most of RM up there is union and you have emts earning $18 and over


San Jose area.


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 9, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> San Jose area.


Really? They belong to Local 911/UEMSW pay rates $18.00 to start for emt.  Same with AMR who belongs to the same union in CoCo.


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 9, 2015)

gonefishing said:


> Really? They belong to Local 911/UEMSW pay rates $18.00 to start for emt. Same with AMR who belongs to the same union in CoCo.


Even with it being IFT??? The papers that I signed said $11.75.  So it should've been $18?


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 9, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> Even with it being IFT??? The papers that I signed said $11.75.  So it should've been $18?


Yes lol all of RM up there is union same with amr.  They belong to United EMS Workers.


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 9, 2015)

gonefishing said:


> Yes lol all of RM up there is union same with amr. They belong to United EMS Workers.


Wow. Glad I ended up turning down the offer.  Feel like I dodge a possible bullet there.  I'm glad that AMR is coming in and taking over.


----------



## Acej10 (Aug 9, 2015)

TRSpeed said:


> Hall ambulance Emts step 1 for a 8/10 is almost $15 damn. It sucks down there in LA.


Isnt hall all the way in kern county though?


----------



## jw213 (Aug 14, 2015)

Quick update I was getting ready to start working for Bowers ambulance starting on the 17th, and as I was getting my physical on Tues waiting for 2 hours at the hospital. I got a call from PRN(the original company I wanted to work for), and they are no longer having a hiring freeze, and got the phone call today and was hired. If anyone is wondering how PRN hiring process is they will have a group interview with you 2-3 people, a written test(30 questions), and a patient assessment test. I also got a interview lined up for Cedars-Sinai Medical Center as a EMERGENCY DEPARTMENT LOGISTICS TECH working the night shift. So I am thinking maybe work the morning shift for PRN and the night with Cedars-Sinai. I still have a skilled test scheduled with AMR, but I think I will just cancel that because PRN pay rate isn't to bad, and almost the same as PRN. Again thanks for all the help guys I really appreciate everyone input and recommendations.


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 14, 2015)

jw213 said:


> Quick update I was getting ready to start working for Bowers ambulance starting on the 17th, and as I was getting my physical on Tues waiting for 2 hours at the hospital. I got a call from PRN(the original company I wanted to work for), and they are no longer having a hiring freeze, and got the phone call today and was hired. If anyone is wondering how PRN hiring process is they will have a group interview with you 2-3 people, a written test(30 questions), and a patient assessment test. I also got a interview lined up for Cedars-Sinai Medical Center as a EMERGENCY DEPARTMENT LOGISTICS TECH working the night shift. So I am thinking maybe work the morning shift for PRN and the night with Cedars-Sinai. I still have a skilled test scheduled with AMR, but I think I will just cancel that because PRN pay rate isn't to bad, and almost the same as PRN. Again thanks for all the help guys I really appreciate everyone input and recommendations.


Good luck at PRN.  You will learn to hate the name Paul Scarborough.


----------



## jw213 (Aug 14, 2015)

gonefishing said:


> Good luck at PRN.  You will learn to hate the name Paul Scarborough.


LOL why is that?


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 14, 2015)

jw213 said:


> LOL why is that?


You will learn soon enough.lol ask former Bowers people, lifeline people and liberty people.  Now you can ask PRN employees as well.


----------



## jgmedic (Aug 14, 2015)

JW, take the skills test at AMR. It will be a way better experience than working at PRN


----------



## jw213 (Aug 15, 2015)

jgmedic said:


> JW, take the skills test at AMR. It will be a way better experience than working at PRN


O really hmm aite good advice I'll go for it


----------



## emt2mdorbust (Aug 22, 2015)

jw213 said:


> O really hmm aite good advice I'll go for it



So, how did it go?


----------



## jw213 (Aug 22, 2015)

emt2mdorbust said:


> So, how did it go?


My skills test with AMR is on the 26th been studying and reviewing my skills, but I also got my first day with my FTO with PRN so iono what to do just yet, but I'll probably take that day off and just go test with AMR. But I have my fingers crossed that if I do pass my skills tests with AMR they interview better not be a few weeks later I


----------



## emt2mdorbust (Aug 22, 2015)

jw213 said:


> My skills test with AMR is on the 26th been studying and reviewing my skills, but I also got my first day with my FTO with PRN so iono what to do just yet, but I'll probably take that day off and just go test with AMR. But I have my fingers crossed that if I do pass my skills tests with AMR they interview better not be a few weeks later I



So how are you practicing skills? watching videos? practicing on teddybears and friends, family? Etc.


Good luck!


----------



## jw213 (Aug 22, 2015)

emt2mdorbust said:


> So how are you practicing skills? watching videos? practicing on teddybears and friends, family? Etc.
> 
> 
> Good luck!


Just reading over the skills sheet, and making sure I remember key points, but to be quite honest I am not that worries, but just want to make sure I am sharp and good to go. To be honest for me the hardest skill might be either pregnancy since there are a lot of steps, and the hare or sager splint since I don't have the actual device to pull things apart lol so kinda have to visualize how to pull the device apart hehe.


----------



## 911paramedic (Aug 31, 2015)

jw213 said:


> I was just wondering which ambulance company would be the best to work for in the Southern California area. I applied to a PRN(which was my first choice), and they are currently having a hiring freeze. So I was wondering what other companies people can recommend where they treat employees well, have good benefits, and will have a great experience working the EMS field. I'm curious in what eveyone has to say so please feel free to vent or rant on about your experiences with different companies.


Hands down the best company to work for .....Especially if you don't want to run IFT's!

http://www.mccormickambulance.com/newsite/newbuild/recruitnow.html


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 31, 2015)

Glendale Fire Department is now currently accepting applications for EMT Ambulance Operator.

http://agency.governmentjobs.com/gl...></string></var></struct></data></wddxPacket>

Starting salary is $13.80/hour. Shifts are all either 12 or 24 hours, Kelley Schedule (XOXOXOOOO). 100% 911 only, 100% station based, no street corner posting.


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 31, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Glendale Fire Department is now currently accepting applications for EMT Ambulance Operator.
> 
> http://agency.governmentjobs.com/gl...></string></var></struct></data></wddxPacket>
> 
> Starting salary is $13.80/hour. Shifts are all either 12 or 24 hours, Kelley Schedule (XOXOXOOOO). 100% 911 only, 100% station based, no street corner posting.


And you get to say "Bro" all day lol


----------



## NPO (Sep 12, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Glendale Fire Department is now currently accepting applications for EMT Ambulance Operator.
> 
> http://agency.governmentjobs.com/gl...></string></var></struct></data></wddxPacket>
> 
> Starting salary is $13.80/hour. Shifts are all either 12 or 24 hours, Kelley Schedule (XOXOXOOOO). 100% 911 only, 100% station based, no street corner posting.


Is it true that Glendale AOs can only be employed for a predetermined amount of time? Like a "Hours not to exceed XXXX per 12 months" kind of thing


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 12, 2015)

Nope, currently we work the exact same schedule/hours as the Firefighters do. The position is officially considered a temporary position in that the City only hires us for 3 years. However you can get extended if you actually stay 3 years, most people don't, they keep getting hired by other FDs as firefighters before then (and the one or two I knew that reached the cap were able to have a meeting with the Chief and get that extended).

As far as scheduled hours, no, there's no effective cap (I was recently given a mandatory hire for a shift on my day off between shifts putting me working a 72 hour straight shift, but I was able to find coverage to break it up lol)


----------



## NPO (Sep 12, 2015)

The 3 year cap must be what I heard about.


----------

